# finally found a dog food Dexter likes!



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this is so rare...i really wanted him to like 'Chicken Soup for the Dogs Soul" food...but when i went to the pet store the guy said not to get it. he said it has an ingredient that is in human shampoos too so its not good for the pets. so i looked up the ingredient which is 

"Calcium Pantothenate"
in their website it defines it as this:
"Source of pantothenic acid, a B vitamin. This vitamin is necessary for normal intestinal function, growth, and haircoat color."

im a little confused as the store owner said its really bad stuff including zinc. what do u guys think? it's in almost half the other brand names as well as crappy science diet~

anywho back to the food Dexter liked!

it smelled different than the Nutro i was going for...
oh wait before i get into the food he liked today...
i have to share info i learned about "Synthetic Vit K" that was in the nutro that made me throw it out...

FlippedStars actually gave me this link! i love gettin info like this, thanks for savin his life :lol:
The Dog Food Project - Menadione (Vitamin K3)

ok onto the real food i got him today














so far he ate 4 kibbles  the 1st kibble i thought he wasnt gonna eat it. i kept givin it to him in a fun game kinda way throwin it around little by little while i was givin him bellyrubs and he kept takin it and spittin it out until finally it worked the 4th throw and then he kept eatin it! crunchin away happily :daisy:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

WOW he ate that right up!! Horray! Hopefully eventually you can get him eating this so he is on a balanced food. 

You know a dog w/o liver issues prob would not be phased by synthetic vitamin K but I would think it could really exacerbate problems if there are some, and definitely cause problems long term too. So I am glad you found something without it that will hopefully work!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks so much flipped for the heads up :albino:
hooray hooray!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like he approves.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I looked up the ingredient and can't find where it is a problem in dog foods? It's a form of the B vitamin.

Pantothenic acid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It did say that it was added to human shampoos occasionally. I think your store sales guy was confused. There are a LOT more controversial ingredients than that vitamin!

Anyway, I'm glad Dex found a food he likes. Now.... don't give in! You KNOW he will eat it. So feed that food ONLY for awhile until he gets thoroughly accustomed to eating it. You may have some tough love in your future, but don't give in and give him treats or any extras while you are transitioning him over. If you do, he will hold out for something "better". You can do it!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

That's great! I'm glad you found a food that he likes.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Anyway, I'm glad Dex found a food he likes. Now.... don't give in! You KNOW he will eat it. So feed that food ONLY for awhile until he gets thoroughly accustomed to eating it. You may have some tough love in your future, but don't give in and give him treats or any extras while you are transitioning him over. If you do, he will hold out for something "better". You can do it!


Sounds like some great advice!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad you found something that he seems to like! Yay!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

he mentioned that a bunch of people reported deaths in their pregnant dogs because of it...so he stopped sellin it there completely...who knows o.o i did see some lab work files on google sayin some mice died when given too much.

thanks guys! yes ill have to give tough love but dexter works a little differently. even if he gets his treats from gettin praised from goin to the potty he will still eat his meals. i only give him treats to praise and not just for anythin  i have a good feelin about this!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww bless him, hope he sticks with it pidge. Love his little jacket and his tail up in the air <3


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

He is just the cutest thing. :love1: And what a good chewer he is.  I think leila swallows hers whole.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yay!! Great food choice. It's good stuff. I actually have a Natural Balance bag right now, of the new Alpha formula... I keep it on hand for fosters and so far they all like it. Here if you get it at PetCo and have a Pals card you can buy 10 and get one free... it takes me forever to get that many but I know when I get to needing #11 I'll be glad to not have to pay haha.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

great! so glad he's enjoying some good dog food. is he eating more of it now? ( and nice to see he's still wearing the gingerbreadman shirt  )


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hes only eatin a tiny bit of it. mostly when i play with him...my poor dexter. got the nutrition test results back fro. the vet today....doesnt look good 

and yes i love that shirt on him!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

What did it say!????


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

it says a whole buncha numbers for each thing. ill be uploadin it on fb soon and then sharin here. it also displayrd his cholesterol level....and at the end there was a buttload list of special drops and powders to take


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey Pigeonsheep, I've been out of the loop for a couple of days, but I have had Dexter on my mind and want to know the latest. What you decided on further tests and if you have any definite on his liver issues. I looked up Chicken soup food on Dogfoodadvisor which I really replied on for finding a food for Lulu when I recently changed her food and the canned and dry food are both 4 star which is very good and they did not mark that ingredient as a questionable one. Also, the food you have found tht Dex likes is the food that my new vet keeps in his office and he is REALLY into what to feed animals and that many health issues come from poor diet, so I think that should be a good food. He really pushes gluten-free foods. Hope this helps and post back latest on Dex's results.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so glad he likes this food. I hope things turn around for you both and you get him back to being healthy asap!! I think this is a start!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

rms3402 said:


> I'm so glad he likes this food. I hope things turn around for you both and you get him back to being healthy asap!! I think this is a start!


thankie rms. altho i did run into trouble with his vitamins today! i didnt think half acapsule can hold so much vits...he only licked a little of it with the organic yogurt i mixed it in >.<


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know Natural Balance also makes a "kielbasa" type roll too?
You can cut it up in tiny pieces and use it instead of treats, 
he will think they are treats, but it is actually a balanced food.
I use it for my rescues as training treats, it lasts a month in the
fridge easy, as long as it is well sealed.


----------

